# Who is permitted to teach Sunday school?



## therussellhome (Jul 3, 2022)

Should teaching Sunday school be reserved for Elders?

A question recently asked by @Barney got me thinking. I've seen discussions on who is permitted to lead the various parts of worship. And there have been many discussions about women teaching Sunday school. Are there Biblical principles generally or specifically within the RPW that should apply to Sunday school?


----------



## Kinghezy (Jul 3, 2022)

https://heidelblog.net/2022/03/on-the-role-of-women-in-the-church/ has some takes that I think I could summarize as:

Children's sunday school fits within the parental instruction and non-ordained christians (male & female) could lead
Adult sunday school
Generally would fall to "pastor, pastoral intern, or possibly an elder who is “apt to teach,” as a part of the special ministry of the word"
Minister may want "to include presentations over several weeks by members of the church [...] who have thought deeply about how their faith impacts some of the tough decisions they face in their professions every day.

(To reference one take, as I don't have a strong opinion in the matter.)


----------



## Edward (Jul 3, 2022)

Kinghezy said:


> Generally would fall to "pastor, pastoral intern, or possibly an elder who is “apt to teach,”


That can get you in a circle that can leave you with few teachers and no ruling elders if taken to extreme. 

Timothy 3:2 requires an elder to be able / apt / skillful in teaching (depending on your translation of choice). How can you qualify someone to be elder unless you observe his ability in this area? "Not an elder - you can't teach". "Can't show an ability to teach - you can't be an elder"


----------



## Jack K (Jul 3, 2022)

therussellhome said:


> Are there Biblical principles generally or specifically within the RPW that should apply to Sunday school?



Why do you figure the regulative principle applies to a class? Although a class may have an important function in the instruction/discipline work of the church, a class is not the same thing as a worship service.

As for who may teach a class, what's appropriate depends on so many variables that it's hard to give a succinct answer. I believe church-sponsored classes should have teachers appointed by the elders. This lets elders who are "on the ground" decide what's appropriate for each kind of class in each situation, and it lets them give whatever amount of direct oversight is warranted. In many cases, they may decide this means a pastor or elder should teach a particular class himself, but not necessarily in all cases.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 3, 2022)

Modern SS in individual churches evolved from the parachurch Sunday School movement of the mostly 19th century. It was cross denominational, and at least for presbyterians in the US, was one of the means the observance of holidays came to be re-embraced after centuries of rejecting the 'church calendar.' Before that at least in Scotland the presbyterian ministers lectured on each Lord's Day. In Glasgow, James Durham (d.1658) lectured in the AM service before the sermon. The Glasgow ministers each took a weekday to preach at the cathedral kirk and there was something called a lecture in the city where each minister lectured all week. Ministers catechized outside of the service during the week I think. You didn't have to worry about women teaching in the old order at least.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jul 3, 2022)

therussellhome said:


> Should teaching Sunday school be reserved for Elders?


Not necessarily, but it should be limited to men who are gifted in teaching and exercising that gift under the authority of the elders of the church.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jwithnell (Jul 3, 2022)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Modern SS in individual churches evolved from the parachurch Sunday School movement of the mostly 19th century. It was cross denominational, and at least for presbyterians in the US, was one of the means the observance of holidays came to be re-embraced after centuries of rejecting the 'church calendar.'


May I ask about the Sunday school and holiday connection without getting to far afield of the op? The history certainly coincides but did one cause the other?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 4, 2022)

jwithnell said:


> May I ask about the Sunday school and holiday connection without getting to far afield of the op? The history certainly coincides but did one cause the other?


The fun party aspects of it came via the Sunday School and it in tandom with a liturgical movement in the PCUSA (northern church) pushed a return to holidays which culminated after c.1910?ish a new worship book with the church calendar. It took another 40 years for this to happen in the PCUS (southern church). The references and details should be in my bit on xmas in the PCUSA here (a link to the most up to date version is at the link for that article): https://www.naphtali.com/articles/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

